# Uponor brass fittings



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone else had trouble with the uponor brass fittings? They seem to be extremely loose fitting and don't take solder very well. Anyone?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have. ditto to what you said there buddy.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope you're talking about sweat adaptors


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with the uponor brass fittings? They seem to be extremely loose fitting and don't take solder very well. Anyone?


They've always been a little finicky. I usually give them a little squeeze with the channelocks. Just enough to firm them up without distorting them:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I'm talking about the brass adapters, sweat x pex. I started using the uponor again and had zero trouble with the pex fittings, lot's of trouble with the brass transition fittings. They act like they're taking solder and then when you test they want to leak even though I have a good bead all the way around. 
Yes I'm replacing copper with pex!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I hope you're talking about sweat adaptors


Yes I am. Why do you hope so? I don't get your point. It's pretty obvious by my post that when I said "solder" we were not talking about soldering pex pipe.
Do you use them, have you had trouble with them?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Nothing seems that obvious anymore. I thought you were being funny. I should have known better. Someone needs to spell things out for me----anyway I liked wirsbo till the reps stopped supplying it by me.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I do not have problems as of yet.
Go Uponor!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Our local ferguson just started stocking pex, they have a lot of the plastic fittings, I am a brass man, I did see the brass adapters, I will have to check that out.....

I installed pex 10 years ago in another state, now for some reason I am scared of it, and it's just been approved here in our state....


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Our local ferguson just started stocking pex, they have a lot of the plastic fittings, I am a brass man, I did see the brass adapters, I will have to check that out.....
> 
> I installed pex 10 years ago in another state, now for some reason I am scared of it, and it's just been approved here in our state....


The black plastic Uponor fittings are EP fittings, they are great. Haven't had a problem with them. It's the transition brass fittings I'm having problems with, emailed Uponor and will post their reply.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If you have some dial calipers you can measure your fittings and see if they are in spec....then measure your copper and see if its in spec. Ones not going to be if theres really a problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

crimped plastic gives me nightmares. What makes Uponors plastic special?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> crimped plastic gives me nightmares. What makes Uponors plastic special?



It's not crimped. This is what I'm using with the EP fittings. No problems with these joints, it's the brass transition swet joints that I'm having trouble with.










It's the fitting below that seems to want to be off size.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*black plastic are the best*



ironranger said:


> The black plastic Uponor fittings are EP fittings, they are great. Haven't had a problem with them. It's the transition brass fittings I'm having problems with, emailed Uponor and will post their reply.


 
I too am having issues witht he brass fittings, includig the in line stops that have given me fits.....


the black plastic fittings are the best route, and I would
rather make a transition change to copper with a shark bite fitting over gambling on the brass crimp side of an adaptor leaking...


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I emailed Uponor and they're playing dumb. I've heard from a lot of folks having the same problem.

I gave Uponor another chance but that's it, no more. I'm back to using Viega Pureflow again. Knock on wood I have not had even one problem with Viega and I've installed at least a couple thousand feet of it. The fittings are more expensive and made of bronze, now I know why.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

would a copper coupling and a malesweat x upo work better???


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

highpoint said:


> would a copper coupling and a malesweat x upo work better???



I guess it could be worth a try but feeling is that I shouldn't have to do that. I like the uponor EP fittings but they're coming up short on their cheap brass fittings.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Several years ago when I 1st got into pex I used uponors stuff. do remember their female sweat adapters were that way. Go to use it and hope you got enough solder in it.
I did try the ep ftgs at that time and they worked well. With their system, I think the ep ftgs are good.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i went to the wholesaler today and asked for 1 1/4" wirsbo male sweat adaptors, he replied, "brass or plastic?"

haha some peoples kids..


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Class Action Lawsuit*

http://www.uponorlawsuit.com/



So surprised that all the pex users didn't want to reveal this nice, chunklet of information.


This is gonna hurt, BAD~! 


Makes a homeowner feel like they are the victims, with the plumbers installing this garbage and getting their legs blown off with the landmines these products are capable of taking untold thousands from. 


:blink:


It takes a scholar these days to study which ones are failing, and which ones haven't failed....yet.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> http://www.uponorlawsuit.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got to love Google in situations like this. If this so called lawsuit even materialized which I doubt it ever did. It was from 2004 and was UPONOR who was suing said company, not the other way around! I have never heard of this lawsuit and I doubt there is anything to it. It's older than the hills. I WILL CALL Uponor before I go to work in the morning and will post their response.:laughing:

Also, it says it was for failing SWIVEL TOILET NUTS??????? I didn't even know UPONOR made SWIVEL TOILET NUTS! Does anyone know if they make these?

"This is gonna hurt"? Somehow I doubt it.


----------

